# DVD em linux

## 3n0k

boas,

alguem sabe como fazer dvd's em linux? há algum programa "tudo em um" por assim dizer? (estilo nerovision express pra windows) ou quais são os melhores opções quanto a software para edição e "codagem" de DVD's?

obrigado pela a ajuda!

enok.

----------

## Vanquirius

Existem várias boas front-ends disponíveis no Portage. O app-cdr/k3b é muito bom, nunca tive problemas com ele.

Ao instalar o k3b, certifique-se que a flag "dvdr" está ativa, e o app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools será instalado como backend.

[edit]Perdão, não sei se respondi sua pergunta direito.

Este thread mostra como fazer DVDs no Linux.

----------

## 3n0k

obrigado pela resposta Vanquirius.

eu já tentei usar esse "guião" só que não consegui obter um bom resultado final... (até já postei lá uns logs, etc)

mas depois de usar o dito guião lembrei-me duma outra cena... eu preciso de usar legendas e no guião nem falam nisso (tb não precisam... são ingleses), portanto isso leva a outro problema.

estou a pensar seriamente em desinstalar para sempre o windows mas, se os jogos em DX são por mim dispensaveis, há uma coisa que não dispenso num OS, que é a capacidade para poder criar DVD's de filmes... infelizmente só se pode fazer isso, como deve ser, em windows.

----------

## Vanquirius

Não vou mentir, também acho muito difícil fazer isto em Linux... Trabalhoso, pelo menos.

----------

## malloc

Queres criar dvd's teus (pegar em filmes caseiros, etc) e criares um dvd com menus, e isso? Se for o caso o k3b permite-te isso, tal como o dvdauthor. 

Se quiseres ripar dvd's (para fazeres copias de segurança de dvd's q obviamente possuis) tens o dvd:rip, o dvdauthor tb funciona, o dvdrip, o avidemux, o kavi2svcd, enfim uma série deles.

Em ultimo caso podes usar o dvdshrink do windows via wine q funciona perfeitamente.

----------

## 3n0k

como se "coda" DVDs com o K3b?

----------

## RoadRunner

Se calhar é mais fácil tu defenires o que queres fazer. Queres criar um dvd a partir de vários filmes (capturados através de uma placa de tv, camara de video, etc), queresfazer backups de DVD de para dvd's de 4Gb, ou outra solução? "codar" um dvd é algo novo para mim =)

----------

## 3n0k

quero passar de xvid para mpeg2 e de miniDV (aquelas cassetes pequenas) para mpeg2 tb, se bem que no ultimo caso já estou mais avançado

quando falo "codar" é basicamente o encoding que tem de ser feito... sorry  :Razz: 

----------

## Matheus Villela

 *Quote:*   

> ·  What is XviD?
> 
> XviD is an ISO MPEG-4 compliant video codec. It's no product, it's an open source project which is developed and maintained by lots of people from all over the world.

 

Mencoder deve converter né?

Você pode tentar também o ffmpeg:

http://ffmpeg.sourceforge.net/index.php

----------

## 3n0k

pelo que parece que o mencoder faz o trabalho, inclusive permite capturar a imagem (tuner ou composite) com diferentes resoluções, que é o que eu pretendo.

o problema é que não estou a conseguir abrir o mencoder sequer.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> MEncoder 1.0pre4-3.3.4 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team 
> 
> CPU: Advanced Micro Devices Athlon MP/XP/XP-M Barton 2205 MHz (Family: 6, Stepping: 0) 
> ...

 

qual sera o driver? 

tenho uma PCTV Pro (bttv?)

----------

## Matheus Villela

No such driver: v4l

Parece ser esse o problema, apesar de que está meio estranho a coisa, de qualquer forma se for esse o problema:

v4l = video for linux, é um modulo do X11, não tenho garantias mas suponho que seja pra algum tipo de modo gráfico acelerado para vídeos.

No seu xorg.conf adicione:

```
   Load  "v4l"
```

Na seção de módulos, vou colar como eu coloquei aqui  :Wink: 

```
Section "Module"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "v4l"

        Load  "bitmap"

EndSection
```

----------

## malloc

Acho q o v4l faz parte do kernel e n do X.

----------

## Matheus Villela

man v4l

 *Quote:*   

> DESCRIPTION
> 
>        v4l  is  an  Xorg  driver  for video4linux cards.  It provides a Xvideo
> 
>        extention port for video overlay.  Just add the driver  to  the  module
> ...

 

Se tem alguma parte dele a nível de kernel deve ser somente o que é dependente do kernel, não deixa de ser um módulo do X11, mesmo porque não parece funcionar fora de um servidor X11.

----------

## malloc

 *Matheus Villela wrote:*   

> man v4l
> 
>  *Quote:*   DESCRIPTION
> 
>        v4l  is  an  Xorg  driver  for video4linux cards.  It provides a Xvideo
> ...

 

Então é isso. Para funcionar precisa do suporte video4linux do kernel.

----------

## 3n0k

já tenho o video for linux no kernel, senão nem sequer podia ver TV.  :Razz: 

não tinha era uma opção (VFB ou uma cena assim... acho que é novo) que já compilei como modulo. a ver se afecta alguma coisa

----------

## RoadRunner

Eis o que eu faço para gravar programas de TV em dvd. Pode ser adaptado para converter vários formatos em mpeg2.

Para gravar algo da placa de captura uso o streamer apenas com compressão jpeg. Atenção, isto pede bastante disco duro! (1 giga para cerca de 7 minutos). O streamer não permite a escolha de canais, assim a placa deve estar pre-sintonizada para o canal pretendido. Eu uso o tvtime, basta abrir o tvtime e escolher o canal que quero. É possível com o tvtime criar um shell script que o abre, muda o canal para o desejado e sai antes de começar o streamer, mas nunca tive paciencia para isso:

```

streamer -t 60:00 -s 720x480 -r 25 -o movie.avi -f jpeg -F stereo -p 6 -b 64 -j 95 -c /dev/v4l/video0

```

O streamer não cria index, é então necessário criar o index avi:

```

mencoder -idx -oac copy -ovc copy -o indexed.avi movie.avi

```

Depois uso o transcode para criar o mp3g2:

```

transcode -i indexed.avi -V -E 48000 -b 224 -J fps,smartdeinter --export_fps 25 -Z 352x288 -y mpeg2enc,mp2enc -w 9000 -F 8,"-4 1 -2 1 -r 24" -o final

```

Depois é só juntar o audio e o vídeo:

```

mplex -f 8 -o final.mpg final.m2v final.mpa

```

Depois é só criar um menu e usar o dvdauthor como descrito nesta thread.

Para minidv uso o dvgrab para retirar em qualidade raw os filmes da câmara através de uma placa firewire. Por falta de tempo ainda não experimentei mais nada com minidv, mas não deve ser muito diferente.

----------

## 3n0k

muito obrigado por todas as reply's!  :Smile: 

acho que vou experimentar esse dvgrab RoadRunner... soa bem pelo menos.  :Smile: 

eu estava a tentar usar o composite+saida stereo da camera, ja que nao tenho cabo firewire. mas se calhar vou comprar um. deve ser mais simples e possivelmente deve ter mais qualidade.

1Gb para 7min? não é mau... com o Avi de 24bit + 16bit som stereo a 44100hz estava a fazer 2min=1Gb...  :Sad:  isto no XawTV. 

tou a ver que 2h de filme deve ser muito Gb!...

----------

## RoadRunner

Nota que é a resolução não chega a ser pal e tem compressão jpeg, daí que é mlhor que raw =)

----------

## 3n0k

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [enok@x Capture]$ mencoder -idx -oac copy -ovc copy -o indexed.avi movie.avi
> 
> MEncoder 1.0pre4-3.3.4 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team
> ...

 

tou a ver se preparo isto pra amanha gravar a final da TAÇA INTERCONTINENTAL. PORTOOOOOOOOOO

alguem pode ajudar? obrigado  :Smile: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Aparentemente o mencoder não consegue abrir o teu avi. como o criaste?

----------

